# Fire Dragon worth it?



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

so what army would be best for using lore of beast and summoning a fire dragon?


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

If you really want to do it, Beastmen are great. You're still going to have to throw some power dice at it, but Beastmen have a racial +1 to cast when they're the target of the Lore of Beasts, so there's that.

Or High Elves. Use Teclis to cast it and you're solid.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

VC are the best.
due to the whole "only magic can hurt me" he can take on most units without fear of damage or cannon balls.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

what about lizardmen?


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

well you want have a fighting wiz to due it. Every time i cast it it gets dispelled and if im trying to get it in to combat after the fact it my mage is sudenly very naked... so you got to have a battle mage and have him in base contact when you cast it or it will be for nothing so he will have to survive a rond of combat. beastmen or chaos i would say since they have a t4.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

CardShark said:


> what about lizardmen?


its not worth it for Lizard men as there are few that can cast it and he has a lot of better options (Life and Light)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Slann cannot use Kadon, for some rare reason - check the FAQ for some half arsed reason why.

Either Vampires - they can get +7 to cast with the Book of Ashur.

Alternatively, High Elves with Book of Hoeth. Teclis is a bit too useful as a caster to waste as a Beasts user. Myself, Kadon isn't worth it at all, as it still gets Nixed immediately at it's base casting cost, unless IF'd, and you lose a powerful caster, or a your the skills and magic items which make ahybrid useful.


----------

